# Let's see your hog dogs....



## UGA hunter (Jul 1, 2008)

You hog guys throw up some pics of your best hog dogs either at work or just being man's best friend.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 1, 2008)

*Here's a couple*

This is Josh, my son. Bubba on the left, is cur/bulldog cross.  Petey is on the right.  He is also cur/bulldog cross.  It got dark on us.  I'll get some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Black Mouth Cur*

BMC In  training


----------



## RJ0104 (Jul 1, 2008)

These are mine (far left) and my cousins (the 2 in the box)
Maggie, Jake & Nevaeh.


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Jul 2, 2008)

*copper*

my dog copper. birddog bulldog cross. best find dog i ever had by a long shot/


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 2, 2008)

Good looking dogs guys! Everyone post the breed/cross when you post the pics too. Keep 'em coming!

RJ, what is the white dog in the box?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 2, 2008)

*Catahoulas and BMc along with a couple of Catch dogs*

Here are a few of my dogs.
Top : NALC Catahoula out of Clifton Rays Brutus  "SC Hunters Benson"  
#2 Ridgeback/Catahoula/American BD/Pit cross  "Rebel"
#3 Catahoula  Gritty/Silent but getting old..              "Elco"
#4 BMC   "Ginger"  gritty and will catch  " Will be bred soon"
#5  Blue Pit   " Harley the Hawg Hammer"  Pound Dog

I will make another post with others..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 2, 2008)

yall got some nice dogs


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 2, 2008)

*A few more*

#6 NALC Catahoula   "Jesse"
#7 NALC Catahoula   "Juice" Double Bred Bubba  gyp Scheduled to breed to "SC Hunters Benson" Jam up little bay dog.
#8 ?? Catahoula Cross/ Roadside dog #2 Dog silent until she is looking at the hog and will put teeth to the hog no matter the size. "Molly-Dottie"
#9 Catahoula gyp Grade dog  #1 Dog, Finished dog, Scheduled to breed to "SC Hunters Benson"
#10 Catahoula Cross  6 mo old /"Molly-Dotties" litter seems to be catchy with small pigs and silent so far.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 2, 2008)

*Last of the pack*

#11 NALC Catahoula Gyp  "SUE" bred to "SC Hunters Benson"

That's my pack.. Seems like all my gyps have come in at the same time. I should have some good looking pups out of the catahoulas and the BMC come September if anyone is interested.. Lord knows I sure don't wanna have to feed all them dogs..lol


----------



## firefighterusa (Jul 2, 2008)

good looking dogs!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are some nice looking dogs! I like the first black and tan dog and the pit!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## devildog83 (Jul 5, 2008)

*catahoulas*

Nothing better than a catahoula.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice dogs Porter. Do you hog hunt near where you live or do you travel south?


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well they aren't hog dogs yet but I hope they'll be turnin it on this fall. They are male and female out of the same litter the darker of the two is the female and was the smallest runt I've ever seen but is keeping up with her big brother pretty good. He would pass for a BMC but their pit/cat crosses
[/ATTACH]


----------



## devildog83 (Jul 6, 2008)

travel south and north, not many around oakwood!!!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't know where you may go. I know some guys that hunt in North Hall County.


----------



## sgtstinky (Jul 6, 2008)

*My Dogs*


----------



## CCGA (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL!!!! This was just too good to resist I sure hope those jewels belong to the dog sgtstinky


----------



## GAX (Jul 6, 2008)

CCGA said:


> LOL!!!! This was just too good to resist I sure hope those jewels belong to the dog sgtstinky


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 6, 2008)

looks like he's hung up


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 6, 2008)

CCGA said:


> LOL!!!! This was just too good to resist I sure hope those jewels belong to the dog sgtstinky



I did a double-take on that pic


----------



## K80 (Jul 6, 2008)

Good looking dogs yall got.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 6, 2008)

SBMC, but haven't hunted hogs with him yet, but his parents are both accomplished hog dogs...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 7, 2008)

CCGA said:


> LOL!!!! This was just too good to resist I sure hope those jewels belong to the dog sgtstinky





Funny stuff right there.


----------



## Ambull (Jul 7, 2008)

Ill bite...no pun intended

this is Hooch (fawn) and Siren (red and white)....father daughter...Siren is owned by some friends of mine now...It has been a few years since (sad I know, but school took over for a bit) I have gotten in the woods but I am ready to start again..












FYI...they are American Bulldogs...case anyone was wondering.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful dogs yall!!


----------



## Coon Krazy (Aug 12, 2008)

Two Nice Dogs


----------



## UGA hunter (Aug 14, 2008)

Good looking dogs Coon Krazy!!!


----------



## Lightninrod (Aug 16, 2008)

Handsome dogs y'all.

We use to have a purebred Rhodesian Ridgeback but he passed away years ago.


Dan


----------

